# Any information on Timberland RV Trailers?



## ccwc (Jul 16, 2001)

We just purchased a Timberland RV Travel Trailer.  Does anyone have information on this brand?  It is a new company and we were wondering if there have been any problems with the trailers they make.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 17, 2001)

Any information on Timberland RV Trailers?

Here is the web address: www.timberlandrv.com.  I'll keep researching the company.
Cindy 

Edited by - cinnister on Jul 17 2001  2:19:20 PM


----------

